# Please help!!! Importing videos from SD card/Sony Handycam



## bnswob2 (Nov 27, 2012)

I used a Sony Handycam DCR-SR68 to record some videos for a school project that is due in two days. The videos were recorded onto a Sandisk SDHC card. I can't seem to get the videos from the card to my computer. I've tried connecting the camcorder to the computer via USB and followed the instructions for PMB program included with the camcorder, and after that failed, tried inserting the SD card itself into the SD slot on the computer (Compaq something or other, just bought it a few months ago). No matter how I try to access the videos on my computer, I get message that says "No media files found", but clearly there are videos on the card! The only way I can view them is to insert the SD card into the camcorder and just view the playback, but I NEED them on my computer in order to do editing. Can someone please help?!! I've been trying for hours and can't come up with a solution


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi bnswob2 and welcome to TSF :wave:

You should be OK with an 'SDHC Card reader', something like these *Link* (Sorry for UK prices, my browser defaults to UK) - You simply slip the card into the reader then plug it into a spare USB-socket (Also saves the camera-battery too), you can then browse the files using 'Windows Explorer' (Depending how your PC's set, you might get a little pop-up asking what you want to do, with several options available).


----------



## bnswob2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you! My sister has an SDHC card reader, I guess I just didn't even think of trying that since my computer has the SD card slot. But the reader worked, and now I can access and edit my videos. Thanks again!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome :grin: - If you're happy all is now well, you can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

